# Rancilio Classe 10 - Element/Boiler Cut out



## Grenade (Nov 6, 2012)

Rancilio Classe 10, was working prior to being left on with low water level. Overheated and cut out. Have been going through a trouble-shooting process. Purchased a brand new element but it is still not kicking in. Purchased a new boiler temperature probe and a new Overheat Safety Cut-off. Still not working, please help!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Make sure the overheat safety cut-off has been set - push the reset button HARD - and/or check it wth a multimeter.

* Check your new element with the multimeter, just in case......

* Is there any power getting to the element ?

* Use one of those voltage detector pens to track the power back from various points.

* Check the fuses in the ECU & power board

* ? Is the old boiler element knackered ? When it died, a power surge may have blown the ECU.... Aargh - a new ECU will cost £000s


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

+1 for the overheat safety cut out. I've heard these can be red, but mine is blue. I had to press very firmly with a screwdriver to get it back in place.


----------



## matalin (May 22, 2012)

so tried lots of different things - now had a technician look it over, which narrowed down the source but didn't solve it.. There's no power going to the element, the fuses are all fine, and it's not the temp probe. It's looking like ecu or power board. 220 pounds or 400 pounds... sad!! anyone have any more thoughts or tricks to test?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Surprised the techie didn't pinpoint which pcb is faulty.

Try one of these voltage detector pens to trace the power into & out of each board: You should be able to determine which is the faulty one.

There are companies around which repair PCBs - I've used Vendparts with some success.


----------

